# Why the Dark Side is better than the Light Side



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 24, 2003)

The Jedi Hunter uses a sharp two pronged stick to poke fun at both the Star Wars universe and the The Crocodile Hunter TV show. In this thrilling episode, Boba Fett dons his bounty hunter gear as he canvasses the galaxy, hunting Jedi in their natural habitat. Crikey! There's some feisty ones out there! 

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/jedi_hunter


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 24, 2003)

Dark Side Switch Campaign

What happens when an irresistible force meets an irresistibly cute young Jedi? Get inside the head of young Anakin as he relates the trials and tribulations of being an apprentice to one of the most famous Jedi Masters ever. Is the lure of the Dark Side just too tempting to resist?  

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/dark_switch


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2003)

Why I made the change, plus the Methadone Clinic is a hard to turn down.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 4, 2004)

:rofl:  Now I know why you scored so well on the "geek test"!

No, seriously, the boba fett thing had pretty awesome effects for a low-budget internet type thing.


----------

